# Upgrading from Gaggia MDF Grinder



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've had a (2nd hand) Gaggia MDF grinder for quite a few years, along with a Gaggia Classic.

I try out a lot of different beans these days, and I move between espresso, aeropress, pour-over.

I've found it increasingly hard to get consistent shots and decided it's time for a new one.

What would be a good option for a new grinder?

I've found when making Espresso that most of the beans falls between 3 and 4 settings on the MDF, with neither being satisfactory.

As I switch between brew types a fair amount something a bit more precise and consistent but probably not stepless.

I'm looking in the £200-300 range.

There is a doserless Rocky (£260 on Amazon).

The Baratza Preciso (£300 on Bella Italia)

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Stuart


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eureka mignion available from Coffeebean ( sponsor on here ) delivered £265

Get a hand grinder for brewed and keep your espresso grinder for espresso .


----------



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I have a Hario Slim hand grinder, which I mainly use for travel. It's fine when I am making Aeropress for myself but I find it a bit much when making the large cafetiere for friends. Maybe there are better ones though.

I probably make about 50/50 espresso to other drinks.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe Mignon for espresso and the Gaggia MDF for cafetiere, if it still works that is. Can always reserve the hario for travel as you do now.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think there is a grinder that can happily switch between both brewed and espresso.

OK the EK43 can, if you have £1.8k

The Vario can, if you are willing to purge a few grams of beans through it each time you change brew method.

As welshrarebit says get a decent grinder for espresso and keep the MDf for brewed.


----------



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I'll have a look at the Mignon.


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

I've had the MDF for about 10yrs. I just picked up a new Super Jolly for £250 (lucky I know)... but they're occasionally available new within your stated price range - just keep your eyes on fleebay.

I've not yet used it as I'm waiting for it's delivery today, but they come highly recommended.


----------



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the Mignon, but I have also seen a 2nd hand Rancilio silvia on gumtree that has piqued my interest. (I am somewhat frustrated by *barely* being able to steam one jug of milk with my Classic).

I have a pile of John Lewis vouchers knocking around not doing anything; I could spend my cash on the Silvia and my vouchers on the (http://www.johnlewis.com/ascaso-l1-aluminium-coffee-grinder/p699153?colour=Red).

Clearly it's no Mignon, but is it an option for just espresso?

Thanks again.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nah, buy the better grinder now and save up for the machine. Second hand Rancillio's are quite common, a bargain will come up again.

I had an Ascaso iMini (precursor to the i1) and they aren't that great, probably on par with the Iberital MC2. The Mignon will give you much nicer espresso.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

First of all, I can't believe you haven't put some PTFE tape on the MDF and made it stepless - it actually makes the MDF and acceptable, although not great grinder. But, I think it's time for an upgrade for you. Don't get the Rocky. For that price you either have to go for a second hand Mazzer mini or SJ or either a new or second hand Mignon. IMO, don't waste your time or money on anything less as it won't really be any better than a stepless MDF.


----------



## Stuartb (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a good point. I considered making it stepless last time I took it apart but it was working well enough for my use at the time that I didn't bother. Might as well give it a go anyway.


----------

